# Kel-Tec



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Are these guns any good? They are pretty cheap and USUALLY cheap means not to good of quality. Are these guns good?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I've not fired one personally, but my brother loves his. I hope to get a chance to shoot it soon, I want one in 9mm for my wife if they are what I hope they are.

Word around town is a lot of cops carry these as a backup. Thats pretty good stuff right there.

Only problem I've heard is people tend to carry them for long periods of time in their pockets, without cleaning them. This results in a jam caused by lint buildup. But this is more fault with care than fault with the gun.

So far I havent met anyone that didnt like them yet.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd rather have a Beretta simply because the Kel-Tec is made of polymer. I personally don't like plastic guns. But I haven't heard anything bad about the Kel-Tec


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've purchased four of these guns in the past. Three 9MM's and one 32. I would have bought the 380 instead of the 32 but it was not available at that time. Two of the 9MM's I gave to my daughters. I have never had a problem with any of these guns in the 6-7 years I've owned them. The sights are nothing to write home about but okay for their intended use. Advantages are a weight of only 20 oz for the 9MM's fully loaded and about 11 oz for the 32 and 380. Biggest advantage is you can carry them with a round in the chamber and be absolutely safe from a accidental discharge. The firing pin is blocked completely until that trigger is pulled all the way rearward. Speaking of trigger the 9's have a 9-10 pound trigger pull and it is long. It does take getting use to but with a little practice that is no problem. In my opinion there is no better deal on the market for the price. A Kimber they are not but then again they would cost a heck of a lot more if they were.


----------



## fireman299 (Jan 12, 2006)

i've owned 2 in 9mm. the first one i owned was a great little gun. It never did hang the 4 years i had it, The seecond one i had would hang at least once per clip. I sent it back to kel-tec and they put an extracter spring in it and sent it to me. After i got it back took it out and shot it and it still hung. so i traded it to a real gun. a GLOCK 20 10mm. the GLOCK has never hung once.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Nothing wrong with polymer guns. They stand up better than some metal ones. I've used 9mm and .380 ones. They're absolutely superb. I can understand why one may prefer a Beretta, but between the insanely low weight and the overall performance of the gun, it's one hell of a CCW shooter.

I don't give the same recommendation on their Sub-2000 folding carbine, which has really crappy sights.


----------



## fireman299 (Jan 12, 2006)

i've had 1 sub-2000 and the sights did suck pretty bad. if you get the one that accepts glock mags you can put the 32 round clip in it. thats pretty cool.


----------

